# Congratulations LM330iSP!!!! (we need to rename you now) he he...



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

What a beautiful day to pick up a new Carbon Black M3 in 
Santa Barbara (and drive home to San Jose)...

:supdude:














































I hope that you will always remember the day that you
picked up your new M3. Now, wipe that silly-ass grin off
of your face....

:slap:

:str8pimpi


----------



## Josh03SGM3 (Apr 1, 2003)

very nice! Congrats!:thumbup:


----------



## LM330iSP (Aug 3, 2002)

Just got back from Santa Barbara. All I can say is "Wow, what a great experience to buy from Cutter Motors!". I could not have imagined any better.... Franco, Jon, you are truly amazing :thumbup: .

The drive home was totally fun. It was hard to keep it within the speed limit  , this car really wants to devour the road!!!

Thank you Franco, thank you Jon, I will definitively remember the day I picked my new M3 from Cutter.

-lm


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Yummy!


----------



## m3evolution (Feb 6, 2003)

LM330iSP said:


> *Just got back from Santa Barbara. All I can say is "Wow, what a great experience to buy from Cutter Motors!". I could not have imagined any better.... Franco, Jon, you are truly amazing :thumbup: .
> 
> The drive home was totally fun. It was hard to keep it within the speed limit  , this car really wants to devour the road!!!
> 
> ...


Wow Carbon Black looks great! Im going to be picking up my car today and was wondering if you have the SMG emblem under the shifter? How many Keys did you get? Was your tool kit in the trunk full or was it missing some pieces?


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

LM330iSP said:


> *The drive home was totally fun. It was hard to keep it within the speed limit  , this car really wants to devour the road!!!
> *


You mean: "it was hard to keep it within DOUBLE the speed limit"? 

Enjoy!


----------



## LM330iSP (Aug 3, 2002)

m3evolution said:


> *Wow Carbon Black looks great! Im going to be picking up my car today and was wondering if you have the SMG emblem under the shifter? How many Keys did you get? Was your tool kit in the trunk full or was it missing some pieces? *


I got 3 keys (2 masters and 1 spare, no valet). The owner's manual is now showing only 3 keys in the 'key set' section (p30).
from the online manual in the owners' circle:


> 1- Master keys with remote control
> 2- Spare key
> 3- Door and ignition key


from my manual:


> 1- Master keys with remote control
> 2- Spare key - ... _This is useful for valet parking, for example._


The only tool I don't have that I had in the 330i is the lug wrench. The tow hook is next to the M Mobility kit under the trunk mat and not in the tool kit so there's an empty slot for that part also.

I don't remember seeing the SMG emblem under the shifter. I don't think it's there but I'll check later today and report if I have it.

Edit: I just checked and I do not have the SMG emblem.


----------



## Divexxtreme (Apr 27, 2003)

Congrats! That's a beautiful car:thumbup:


----------



## JeffW (Apr 10, 2002)

Congrats and welcome to the "M" world! 

Jeff


----------



## m3evolution (Feb 6, 2003)

Hi,

I just got a march build m3 last week and notice that I have rear fog lights on the driver side. I guess it came with the new tailights and was wondering if you knew how to turn them on? I tried talking to everyone at ther dealer and called bmwna and no one has a clue.

Thanks


----------



## LM330iSP (Aug 3, 2002)

When the car is equipped with a rear fog light, there's a dual fog switch instead of the single one we have.


----------

